# Your story...



## Chaos501 (Dec 11, 2017)

Where did you start and where are you now? Powerlifting, body building, gym rat etc. what’s your story.....

mine makinf a long long story short. I did 7 years in the Army I was just a gym rat had no clue about form or proper depth etc. In 2011 when I was medically retired for a messed up back and some other shit. I was at the top of my game at the time I had just ran my first cycle and was pushing some decent weight. Repping 405 on bench but shitty looking reps. Repping 150s for incline. Worked arms and shoulders never really did legs a little leg press here and there. Too much running was my excuse.  Then in 2015 February I started my second go at it and decided to start powerlifting. I couldn’t even squat 315. I had a decent bench but wouldn’t do 315 without a spot and my deadlift was under 405.... now almost two years later I have several first and second places and two national records for Deadlift set at 633.75 in the 242 classic raw Submaster class. I’m currently at 530 ish squat 405 ish Bench and 650ish deadlift lol. And I have an upcoming competition In February USPA! Plan on setting some more records!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 11, 2017)

what's with all this "ish"


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> what's with all this "ish"


Because I’m honest and if I haven’t currently maxed then I can’t say for sure....... ish lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 11, 2017)

I just started masturbating one day and said "I could make this hand stronger...." and been committed ever since


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 12, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I just started masturbating one day and said "I could make this hand stronger...." and been committed ever since



whatever drives ya lmao!


----------



## snake (Dec 12, 2017)

Good for you 501. That age group can put up some solid numbers and run with the young pups. Those are the prime times for lifting so pound it hard now.


----------



## Hurt (Dec 12, 2017)

Great story man! Here's mine (abbreviated), great thread idea!

Trained with weights most of my life - played football in school and threw discus/shot. Always had a naturally muscular frame and enjoyed the lifting part of training more than the sport itself. Came from a very broken home - both parents were teenagers and drug addicts so my only ticket out was school.

Committed to getting myself out of the shithole where I grew up so I wouldn't be another statistic. I always wanted to compete in bodybuilding but had to put studies first. Went to college on a full scholarship where I studied biochem and landed a full fellowship to grad school. I always trained throughout but more just to maintain - and completely natural.

Once I got to grad school and felt like I'd gotten myself to a decent place in life I decided to get more serious about bodybuilding. Did my first cycle at the age of 24 and blew up from 208 to 250lbs. Fully intended on giving competition a go but then finished school, moved across country, and got married. It was time to support my family so I tabled my bodybuilding aspirations once again.

Fast forward to present day - 30 years old and I have a brand new baby girl and own several businesses. I FINALLY feel like I can refocus once again on competitive bodybuilding and my goal is to get on stage this year. I've been training what I would call "seriously" again and just recently started a cycle. Currently 223lbs at 5'10" and fairly lean.

My businesses are in the hospitality and real estate industries and while they have been rewarding, for this next leg of my journey I want to sell them and refocus on a business idea I have for the fitness industry.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 12, 2017)

Wrestled till mid 1990's, was an all-american in college. Took up powerlifting in 1993 and immediately started competing. Have 2 grown kids in their mid 20's.

In 2000's, I became injured that involved a broken neck at C5, a fractured right eye socket and a moderate brain injury. Was in FT rehab daily for about 3 years total. Dr's and neurologist gave me a 0% chance on returning to competition. the neck was triple fused and encased in titanium, the eye healed and regained full vision and the brain injury I still deal with on a daily basis. 
Fast forward to about late 2000's, I went through a spell of ripping my shoulders out, had both shoulders redone with labrum and rotator cuff tears. These healed and I was back in the gym. 

I really focused on making my pushing myself and competing to it's fullest doing 3 meets a year, hitting elite in each meet, 3 IPL World championships in the masters, 1 World cup while in the Open last year. Hold several records including masters WR and american. Last year, was the #1 ranked full power(in sleeves) raw 308 masters. Also hit as high as #7 on the best of the best rankings. 
My psych. who works with me with ptsd issues believes I have self esteem issues from the brain injury and see my self worth in the gym and competing.  I am having less and less active relapses in the last few years. I tend to be a swing first talk later type guy and at 6'2" 280 pounds, there are concerns I could really get myself in a bind, so this is something I am working on . I want to be the best person, grandfather, husband and powerlifter I can be. Simple goals at 47 years old. 

Best to you all...
Tiny


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Dec 12, 2017)

I was a really skinny kid. I was so skinny, my dad was starting to be worried. Plus I got bullied a lot by other kids at school. So I finally had enough. I convinced my mom to get me a dumbbell for Christmas. After a month of simple arm workouts, I was hooked. Next I started to research muscle growth and different exercises for my whole body. I got a kindle and read almost every fitness and health book under the sun. I got a gym membership and started training for real. Almost 4 years later and I am still reading all the fitness books I can. I changed my 100 lb body to a 130 lb body. And 10 in arms to 14. I stopped getting bullied and became addicted to bodybuilding.


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Great story man! Here's mine (abbreviated), great thread idea!
> 
> Trained with weights most of my life - played football in school and threw discus/shot. Always had a naturally muscular frame and enjoyed the lifting part of training more than the sport itself. Came from a very broken home - both parents were teenagers and drug addicts so my only ticket out was school.
> 
> ...




Wow very ispiring story!! Great job bro!!


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 12, 2017)

I was a very skinny kid.   I ate everything in sight and couldn't gain a pound.  I saved money and bought my first concrete weight set at 16.  I didn't know what to do, but I did curls and lots of them.  My dad caught me flexing in the mirror and laughed at me.  I never forgot that.  I graduated High School at 135 pounds at 5"10".  Got married while in college, had kids, worked two jobs.  Once I got my career job, I met a guy that was into bodybuilding.  He helped me workout, kind of showed me the ropes.  I was not very serious until my next job and hired a guy that competed.  He talked me into trying it, I was hooked.  I competed in my first show at 36 years old.  I came in 8th out of 28 guys, after that I placed in the top 5 every time.  Not first though.  YET.  

I took about a 5 year break because of health issues, a divorce, and some really hard times mentally.  About 4 years ago I started training again.   I am 50 now, in the best shape of my life.  Just got married to a gorgeous woman who shares my passion.  We are going to compete next year together.  So look out all you guys who are going to compete in the light heavy.  lol  Just kidding.  But seriously life is good right now.  You guys and gals on this board give me inspiration.  Thank all of you for that.  

I am trying to give back.  I work out with my boss and co-worker.  I have shown them the ropes and helped them get in great shape and leading a healthier life style.  Feels good.  

Anyway, sorry for the rambling.  

MT


----------



## Hurt (Dec 12, 2017)

Chaos501 said:


> Wow very ispiring story!! Great job bro!!



Thanks brother - appreciate you starting this thread and look forward to reading others


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 12, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Wrestled till mid 1990's, was an all-american in college. Took up powerlifting in 1993 and immediately started competing. Have 2 grown kids in their mid 20's.
> 
> In 2000's, I became injured that involved a broken neck at C5, a fractured right eye socket and a moderate brain injury. Was in FT rehab daily for about 3 years total. Dr's and neurologist gave me a 0% chance on returning to competition. the neck was triple fused and encased in titanium, the eye healed and regained full vision and the brain injury I still deal with on a daily basis.
> Fast forward to about late 2000's, I went through a spell of ripping my shoulders out, had both shoulders redone with labrum and rotator cuff tears. These healed and I was back in the gym.
> ...



****ing awesome story a true fighter!!! I myself battle with PTSD and the Gym is a huge help. Also a swing before I think guy especially protection friends and family!!! Thanks man!


----------



## RISE (Dec 13, 2017)

I started in high school.  Was signing up for classes and i needed one more, so i picked weightlifting.  Had no plans at all to care about getting jacked or any of the sort.  I was that goth kid with black nail polish and baggy ass jncos.  I was always the small kid growing up, started lifting at 120 lbs and was incredibly weak.  Could only do 4 push ups, my max bench was 105 and max squat was even worse.  One of my friends was in my class and he was a bigger dude for being a freshman, so he inspired me to gain more muscle.  One day we were working out on bench and he started busting out laughing. I asked him "what the **** are you lauging at??"  He pointed to the bench next to me, "that girl is doing more than you".  Low and behold she was repping out more than my max.  

As weak as i was and had no real knowledge on nutrition, I gained strength very fast.  A 50 lb increase on my main lifts were the norm after returning from summers.  By senior year i was the strongest in my weight class and the lightest.  I was 135 lbs with a max bench of 270 and a clean of 200.  Almost went to states but ****ed up my cleans and didn't qualify.  One of the lowest points in my life, considering i trained 3 years straight to reach that goal.

After high school I was tired of not gaining weight and tired of hearing people say i needed to eat more, so i went ape shit with my food.  I ended up gaining 40 lbs in a year and got up to repping out 315 on bench and hitting 405 on squats at 175.  Luckily my metabolism kept me from getting too fat bc i ate like a goddamn glutton.  

Jumped on the gear bandwagon when i was 23 and have been on and off ever since (now always on).  Now a days I'm a leaner 205 at 5'8, 31 yrs old, would love to compete in bodybuilding and that was always my dream but its just not in the cards.  Still hit it hard as i did when i first started though, just feeling it more now.  Lol.


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 13, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> what's with all this "ish"


No more deadlift ish it’s 655 it happened tonight!


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 13, 2017)

RISE said:


> I started in high school.  Was signing up for classes and i needed one more, so i picked weightlifting.  Had no plans at all to care about getting jacked or any of the sort.  I was that goth kid with black nail polish and baggy ass jncos.  I was always the small kid growing up, started lifting at 120 lbs and was incredibly weak.  Could only do 4 push ups, my max bench was 105 and max squat was even worse.  One of my friends was in my class and he was a bigger dude for being a freshman, so he inspired me to gain more muscle.  One day we were working out on bench and he started busting out laughing. I asked him "what the **** are you lauging at??"  He pointed to the bench next to me, "that girl is doing more than you".  Low and behold she was repping out more than my max.
> 
> As weak as i was and had no real knowledge on nutrition, I gained strength very fast.  A 50 lb increase on my main lifts were the norm after returning from summers.  By senior year i was the strongest in my weight class and the lightest.  I was 135 lbs with a max bench of 270 and a clean of 200.  Almost went to states but ****ed up my cleans and didn't qualify.  One of the lowest points in my life, considering i trained 3 years straight to reach that goal.
> 
> ...




Love how how everyone has a different beginning but a very similar ending! Awesome man!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2017)

I started lifting when I was 14 in my basement. Bench and curls. I was 141 pounds at 5 foot 8 and was benching around 255 after the first month or so of lifting. Me and my two buddies would smoke so much weed and then just bench and curl for hours. Lol. 

Joined a real gym when I was 16 cus my brother made me. He was all juiced up and jacked so he taught me how to lift for the most part. I started deadlifting and was hitting around 455 when I was like 20. Maybe 175 pounds then. I was benching mid 3s and wasn't squatting yet. I finally got up to about 195 pounds naturally.  Around 23 I found opiates. ****ed me up. Took over my life. Went down to about 160 pounds. After 3 years of battling that I finally kicked it and got back in the gym. Not training bothered me the most about doing drugs. I ****ing hated it. 

I got back up to 195 pounds naturally then hurt my shoulder pretty bad. Couldn't do much pressing or pulling. I found deca in researches and gave it a shot. It healed my shoulder. It was awesome. That's why I love nandy so much. 

Fast forward to today I'm 33 years old, 240 pounds and pretty damn lean for how I eat. Ive competed 3 times in powerlifting, bench mid 5s, squats low 7s and for **** sake will pull 700 soon. 

I love this shit. Been doing it for a long time and it's part of my life. Besides family there's nothing else I care.more about than the gym. That might sound bad but it's the truth. It keeps me sane.


----------



## Hurt (Dec 13, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I started lifting when I was 14 in my basement. Bench and curls. I was 141 pounds at 5 foot 8 and was benching around 255 after the first month or so of lifting. Me and my two buddies would smoke so much weed and then just bench and curl for hours. Lol.
> 
> Joined a real gym when I was 16 cus my brother made me. He was all juiced up and jacked so he taught me how to lift for the most part. I started deadlifting and was hitting around 455 when I was like 20. Maybe 175 pounds then. I was benching mid 3s and wasn't squatting yet. I finally got up to about 195 pounds naturally.  Around 23 I found opiates. ****ed me up. Took over my life. Went down to about 160 pounds. After 3 years of battling that I finally kicked it and got back in the gym. Not training bothered me the most about doing drugs. I ****ing hated it.
> 
> ...



You strong fukker! Awesome story man thanks for sharing


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Dec 13, 2017)

Great story  Ecksrated. Vary motivational.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 13, 2017)

Chaos501 said:


> No more deadlift ish it’s 655 it happened tonight!



fukk yea man :32 (9):


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 13, 2017)

I'll try to be brief...
Joined the Army at 18, never really lifted serious, chubby 235 lbs. After basic training/ait/airborne school i was a lean ass 190 lbs. Began lifting when i got to my duty station in Ft.Hood,TX. fast forward last year of my 4 year enlistment, got my ex knocked up, i grew with her, left out at around 230lbs. 
 Got a sweet job at a refinery in Strong Beach, CA making great money but no time for gym or any kind of healthy habits. (i just didn't have the right mindset or willpower). made it up to whopping 290lbs. In my passport photo from 2005 my head looks like a fukkin beach ball haha. 
 Went through a divorce got back on the ball, leaned down to around 240 decent looking compared to before. Met a very toxic woman and ended up smoking meth with her for a year and a half. That was the absolute worst time of my life hands down. Been through quite a rollercoaster too.
 Got clean, got my shit back together and started hitting the gym and running a lot. Stayed somewhat skinny fat for a bit cause my lack of knowledge of nutrition. Till about 4 years ago. 
 Been progressing very steadily especially over the last 2 years. The more i learn and apply and stay consistent the better it gets. I don't think i could ever not be 100% devoted like am i now. Its my biggest passion and i am very lucky to share that with the woman i am soon to marry. We push each other hard and support each other with this. 
K, that wasn't brief at all, sorry fingers just kept typing haha


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 13, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I started lifting when I was 14 in my basement. Bench and curls. I was 141 pounds at 5 foot 8 and was benching around 255 after the first month or so of lifting. Me and my two buddies would smoke so much weed and then just bench and curl for hours. Lol.
> 
> Joined a real gym when I was 16 cus my brother made me. He was all juiced up and jacked so he taught me how to lift for the most part. I started deadlifting and was hitting around 455 when I was like 20. Maybe 175 pounds then. I was benching mid 3s and wasn't squatting yet. I finally got up to about 195 pounds naturally.  Around 23 I found opiates. ****ed me up. Took over my life. Went down to about 160 pounds. After 3 years of battling that I finally kicked it and got back in the gym. Not training bothered me the most about doing drugs. I ****ing hated it.
> 
> ...




Thats a hell of of a story bro! Startrted early that’s awesome! Yea opiates area Bitch! I took them for about 5 years because of a back injury now I don’t need them because of the strength in my back and I had back surgery in 2012. You sure are strong as ****!!! Let’s make it a race to 700 lol. 655 last night getting closer.


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 13, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I'll try to be brief...
> Joined the Army at 18, never really lifted serious, chubby 235 lbs. After basic training/ait/airborne school i was a lean ass 190 lbs. Began lifting when i got to my duty station in Ft.Hood,TX. fast forward last year of my 4 year enlistment, got my ex knocked up, i grew with her, left out at around 230lbs.
> Got a sweet job at a refinery in Strong Beach, CA making great money but no time for gym or any kind of healthy habits. (i just didn't have the right mindset or willpower). made it up to whopping 290lbs. In my passport photo from 2005 my head looks like a fukkin beach ball haha.
> Went through a divorce got back on the ball, leaned down to around 240 decent looking compared to before. Met a very toxic woman and ended up smoking meth with her for a year and a half. That was the absolute worst time of my life hands down. Been through quite a rollercoaster too.
> ...




Thanks ****ing awesome brother! Your a fighter it’s in your blood now and the discipline! My wife and I lift together also it’s ****ing amazing her crazy ass hit 405 on deadlift last night!!! WTF!!!   Keep at it man and stay true to who you are those 4 years made you who you are and gave you the ability to overcome and be who you are now!! Drive on through the suck and create character!


----------



## RISE (Dec 13, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I'll try to be brief...
> Joined the Army at 18, never really lifted serious, chubby 235 lbs. After basic training/ait/airborne school i was a lean ass 190 lbs. Began lifting when i got to my duty station in Ft.Hood,TX. fast forward last year of my 4 year enlistment, got my ex knocked up, i grew with her, left out at around 230lbs.
> Got a sweet job at a refinery in Strong Beach, CA making great money but no time for gym or any kind of healthy habits. (i just didn't have the right mindset or willpower). made it up to whopping 290lbs. In my passport photo from 2005 my head looks like a fukkin beach ball haha.
> Went through a divorce got back on the ball, leaned down to around 240 decent looking compared to before. Met a very toxic woman and ended up smoking meth with her for a year and a half. That was the absolute worst time of my life hands down. Been through quite a rollercoaster too.
> ...



Goddamn Gibs...talk about a fukin rollercoaster of a life.  Glad things are looking good for ya though!


----------



## bvs (Dec 14, 2017)

Came out of hospital in 2013 weighing 127lbs, i was so sick and unhealthy. Decided to make a change for the better both physically and mentally and having always had an intrest in weights, i set up a small backyard gym. That served me well for a good 2 years before i started to take things more seriously.

Fast forward to now and ive done my first bodybuilding competition, have more knowledge on bodybuilding than i ever thought i would and have hit a new pb weight of 235lbs. My goal is to one day double my starting weight


----------



## Yaya (Dec 14, 2017)

I have large ears and fingers.. needed to get my shoulders big so i did.

Wisconsin


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 14, 2017)

bvs said:


> Came out of hospital in 2013 weighing 127lbs, i was so sick and unhealthy. Decided to make a change for the better both physically and mentally and having always had an intrest in weights, i set up a small backyard gym. That served me well for a good 2 years before i started to take things more seriously.
> 
> Fast forward to now and ive done my first bodybuilding competition, have more knowledge on bodybuilding than i ever thought i would and have hit a new pb weight of 235lbs. My goal is to one day double my starting weight



hell yes man!!! That’s a huge weight for a B.B.


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 14, 2017)

Well that’s very logical... can’t argue with that!!


----------



## Freshno (Dec 22, 2017)

I started going to the gym at the age of 13 kinda just messing around with weights. Started hanging out with some of the older guys and doing dumb shit like staring to party and drink. I had my first kid at the age of 14. After that I stopped the gym and took my high school exit exam and passed. I hit the streets and started making a way for my family anyway I could. I had my first place when I was 16. Started working at different jobs and had a paper route. Hustlin in the side. Started to hit the gym again for a few years and even boxed for a while. At 18 started working construction for about 7 years and stopped the gym.  Caught a few beefs with the law, worked and hustled into my 30s didn't lift weights.started lifting about 37 and now I am 40 and hit the gym like 6 days a week . And that's most of my story.


----------



## Jin (Dec 22, 2017)

Freshno said:


> I started going to the gym at the age of 13 kinda just messing around with weights. Started hanging out with some of the older guys and doing dumb shit like staring to party and drink. I had my first kid at the age of 14. After that I stopped the gym and took my high school exit exam and passed. I hit the streets and started making a way for my family anyway I could. I had my first place when I was 16. Started working at different jobs and had a paper route. Hustlin in the side. Started to hit the gym again for a few years and even boxed for a while. At 18 started working construction for about 7 years and stopped the gym.  Caught a few beefs with the law, worked and hustled into my 30s didn't lift weights.started lifting about 37 and now I am 40 and hit the gym like 6 days a week . And that's most of my story.



If You took care of your kid from the age of 14, my hat is off to you. There are 30 year olds that aren't man enough to take care of their offspring.


----------



## IHI (Dec 22, 2017)

Started gym ratting at 13 as an escape, loved the physical work of it. Started working full time at 14 (to present) so gym time waivered. Found girls at 15/partying,liqour, puzzy at 16 so it all stopped gym wise. Started my own construction business at 18 after graduating so very taxed mentally and physically at the end of the day that started at 5am and ended at 9,10,11,12 at night depending on bids/paperwork i had to do- but did start collecting my personal gym stuff last 10yrs I was self employed so it was there.

got a “real job” at 36 to cruise back half of career, be with family more, body was destroyed by that time with rigors to date. Found out i was low T at same time, so bought into working out would help raise levels (it didnt). By 37 finally got thru 7 months/7doctors of testing to get on trt and by then lifting had taken a set as a new habit.

now at 43 looking better, eating better, feeling better and have run various programs all handicapped by past injuries. Just had shoulder surgery this February, next year getting one of 2 knees replaced, other one in ‘19 and hopefully then ill be as good as i can expect repairing damages and hoping it will allow harder pushing in the gym. Right now still have shoulder stuff that can prematurely end a session; knees that are hamburger and both full of arthritis shuts me down early. (Ex. Right knee pops outta place, squats get sketchy as weight goes up- went to hit my calf machine after squatting and accessory leg stuff, loading plates, went to pivot to grab more and knee popped out dropping me to floor and hobbeling for 3 days from hammer fisting my lower leg back into place)

but really having fun otherwise, sucks cuz mentally i wanna push like ive always done, but body is always reminding me of past labors lol.


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 22, 2017)

Freshno said:


> I started going to the gym at the age of 13 kinda just messing around with weights. Started hanging out with some of the older guys and doing dumb shit like staring to party and drink. I had my first kid at the age of 14. After that I stopped the gym and took my high school exit exam and passed. I hit the streets and started making a way for my family anyway I could. I had my first place when I was 16. Started working at different jobs and had a paper route. Hustlin in the side. Started to hit the gym again for a few years and even boxed for a while. At 18 started working construction for about 7 years and stopped the gym.  Caught a few beefs with the law, worked and hustled into my 30s didn't lift weights.started lifting about 37 and now I am 40 and hit the gym like 6 days a week . And that's most of my story.




Damn my hats off to you! That’s impressive you are a warrior! Have a lot of fight and drive in you!!!


----------



## Chaos501 (Dec 22, 2017)

IHI said:


> Started gym ratting at 13 as an escape, loved the physical work of it. Started working full time at 14 (to present) so gym time waivered. Found girls at 15/partying,liqour, puzzy at 16 so it all stopped gym wise. Started my own construction business at 18 after graduating so very taxed mentally and physically at the end of the day that started at 5am and ended at 9,10,11,12 at night depending on bids/paperwork i had to do- but did start collecting my personal gym stuff last 10yrs I was self employed so it was there.
> 
> got a “real job” at 36 to cruise back half of career, be with family more, body was destroyed by that time with rigors to date. Found out i was low T at same time, so bought into working out would help raise levels (it didnt). By 37 finally got thru 7 months/7doctors of testing to get on trt and by then lifting had taken a set as a new habit.
> 
> ...



hell of a story!!!


----------



## Freshno (Dec 22, 2017)

Jin said:


> If You took care of your kid from the age of 14, my hat is off to you. There are 30 year olds that aren't man enough to take care of their offspring.


Thanks I appreciate that!!!


----------



## Freshno (Dec 22, 2017)

Chaos501 said:


> Damn my hats off to you! That’s impressive you are a warrior! Have a lot of fight and drive in you!!!


Thanks!!!


----------

